# Did you ever used to feel that inanimate things were conscious/had feeling? If yes:



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

When I was kid I always felt that inanimate objects could feel. Like that they were somehow aware and that they even had emotion. When I'd stub my toe on a door I would say sorry to the door and pat the door lightly before turning around and cursing. When it would come time to throw old things away I would tell them sorry and talk to them about how much they really meant to me. The dolls or puppets in my childhood house, I'd look at them at night like they were there not just dolls. I could swear they were breathing...that part was probably tricks my mind was playing but point being - especially when I was a kid - I felt like things had consciousness. 

Inanimate objects, nature, all things in some way.

I wonder if this is related to type at all. *If you can relate, do post and do indicate your type on the poll.*

Share your experiences! I'm very curious.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Did I USED to?? I STILL do! I have to talk to my washer and dryer to keep them motivated with a will to live. I have to kiss them after every load. Likewise with the dishwasher. 

I remember one time walking down the street as a kid and seeing a paperclip on the ground. I started crying. And took the paperclip home.


----------



## Kiwizoom (Jul 7, 2012)

As a kid I felt objects were conscious. They had feelings, but I don't remember saying sorry or patting them like the other posters(I knew real interaction like that was ineffectual/unregistered? But what you're carrying in your head counts. So they'd just telepathically be able to feel what I feel for them). If they were treasured toys I would make sure they were sitting upright or somewhere special. I liked stuffed animals and beanie babies and such a lot, so I would make sure they were in a nice place on my bed or I would swaddle them in blankets to make them comfy and to not damage their coat quality. Certain toys had elite sleeper status, but yeah if it was a plush toy I handled a lot I made sure I didn't damage it's coat, idk man it was the beanie baby craze era and I was aware what finger oil did to toys and it made me sad that I slowly damaged some of them with love

It was also very important who gave me the object, like my mom or grandma. They were an extension of someone else to me. So I would feel particularly emotional about throwing them out, or damaging them, or even just finding them under the bed covered in dust. FORGOTTEN. lol. Damaging a toy would make me very emotional, like I had also compromised that person's goodwill towards me. And of course the toy or object is in some kind of pathetic pain but as it can't move or even express its need(that sounds horrifying), it is up to you to heal it somehow.

Each toy had a personality or such. I felt I was in tune with their essence somehow, but not in a spiritual way or anything. Just that I knew them. I didn't talk to them or anything. 

As an adult I don't feel that way as much, but it is still hard to throw out things especially if it's from another person.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

No one will ever convince me that my stuffed animals aren't alive! It's my _entire_ job to make sure I pay attention to them all equally so they don't get jealous of each other. And every time I bring a new one home, I have to introduce them to my other stuffed animals and make sure I tell them their name out loud so they will know it and know when I'm talking to them.

Also, I have definitely begged and pleaded with my computer whenever it gives me issues and blue screens... I think it might just work.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

Probably not a logical response, but oh yeah, there is.....some level of consciousness in all things, to greater or lesser extents. It then becomes up to us to assume the reality of such things, and I suspect there are many who would not admit as much, because it doesn't fit into their ken, but that becomes their problem. FWIW, certain Native Americans believed that everything that existed in nature possessed consciousness. Very perspicacious on their part.


----------



## ShashaCruz (Jul 20, 2018)

I think my teddy bear talk about me


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I could totally see myself say sorry or "feel bad" because I destroyed an object or kicked a toy. I don't really know what's wrong with me.


----------



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

Paulie said:


> Probably not a logical response, but oh yeah, there is.....some level of consciousness in all things, to greater or lesser extents. It then becomes up to us to assume the reality of such things, and I suspect there are many who would not admit as much, because it doesn't fit into their ken, but that becomes their problem. FWIW, certain Native Americans believed that everything that existed in nature possessed consciousness. Very perspicacious on their part.


I agree with that.


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

As a child i kept empty bottles and food wrappings in my room because I would have felt bad throwing it away (hoarding). Also I always picked up (gross) stuff from the street people have lost like hair ties because I felt bad for it (?). And when I put plushies or toys in a bag i would leave the bag open so the plushie/toy could breathe (???). 

I'm glad I wasn't the only one doing weird stuff like that though... apperently.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I know they don't but I treat them sometimes as if they do, still.


----------



## neutralchaotic (Aug 13, 2017)

I think I do because I get mad when my water bottle sits itself too close to the edge of a counter. I mentally scold it because it's glass and it could shatter and then it would feel hurt!

Never mind that I was the one who was careless in the first place. :/

I felt bad the whole evening when I broke my pot's lid. Hearing the glass pop and shatter into a million more pieces was a tad heartbreaking.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Not objects per se. 

But plants/trees/the sea, yes. 

I still harbour some thoughts/beliefs than allude to animism.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I anthropomorphize the hell out of my stuffed animal


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Stuffed animals always had feelings and I would feel so bad for sleeping with one and not the other because the alone one got lonely  I still sort of do this

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

crazitaco said:


> I anthropomorphize the hell out of my stuffed animal


Wait. Stuffed animal, _singular_? How?? How do you have such self control?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Suntide said:


> Wait. Stuffed animal, _singular_? How?? How do you have such self control?


 They're lying. Their bed is covered with 15 stuffed animals.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't reeeaally think they do, but... sometimes I wonder how much reality we create by imbuing them with 'spirit' through our imagination. I do sometimes get a strong sense of something 'speaking to me'. I used to be very much that way as a child. While it may seem silly to some people, and I suppose could be taken too far, I think the respect for objects that comes from it is good - I think it encourages neatness and respectfulness in general.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I don't think they do but I kind of act as though they do. Especially if it looks like a living thing. Also if I hit my leg on a table or something then I get mad at the table and in the name of great justice I have to hit it back, and usually just get hurt again. Ow.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Suntide said:


> Wait. Stuffed animal, _singular_? How?? How do you have such self control?


Growing up, my mom made me get rid of most of them because she had the mentality of "if you haven't touched it in a year get rid of it", but theres still one that I've kept around and still love even to this day.
I wouldn't get rid of her for a million dollars, she is too precious to me.

Though I won't lie, I felt sad everytime I parted with a stuffed animal.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I used to think that if I threw something away it would feel sad lol.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I feel like this is a consequence of being a child and not necessarily a type thing. And I think the poll results are skewed. I think INFPs are the most active and there's no option to disagree. 

Anyway, I used to do this. I gave my boyfriend a stuffed animal I had as a child as a gift and when he animates him I get little remnants and memories of his personality and my feelings of him being "alive"


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Well yeah, as a child. Now only if I have a sentimental attachment to an object.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

lol no you're all nuts


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Yeah, and despite knowing its not logical I continue to. I'm pretty sure its just that those particular things are part of memories I cherish or periods in my life that I look back on favorably, but w/e. I'm not a hoarder or anything so it's not causing anyone any problems.


----------



## Little Bee (Nov 22, 2017)

StinkyBambi said:


> lol no you're all nuts


I know, I'm getting a little scared after reading some of these stories.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow! There are 2 ESTJs, but no ENTJ for the answer options for the poll... I'm an ENTJ and yes, I do tend to treat certain objects (toys) as sentient beings.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Strelnikov, what a pleasant surprise! I almost never see your name on a thread. roud: 



Strelnikov said:


> Wow! There are 2 ESTJs, but no ENTJ for the answer options for the poll... I'm an ENTJ and yes, I do tend to treat certain objects (toys) as sentient beings.


Did you mean "I _do_ tend to treat...." or "I _did_ tend to treat...?"

I just picture you standing outside toy stores talking to them through the window.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

What's making me sad is how many people are talking about getting _mad_ at inanimate objects. You're the animate one. You control _yourself_! I'm going to put a little siren on top of my head and appoint myself Inanimate Object Protection Services.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

AnneM said:


> Strelnikov, what a pleasant surprise! I almost never see your name on a thread. roud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fancy meeting you here 

I DO tend... still do... I don't talk to them, but inside I feel like they're real living beings with feelings. It really makes me really sad to see a toy thrown away, especially plush toys... It's like he/she/it wanted to be someone's friend and that someone rejected them... Or that people worked to make them and put love into those toys and that love was rejected... It makes me sad. I'm aware they're not actual beings, I understand that rationally, but that's how I feel because there is a big part of me that sees them as true friends. The feeling is there, even though reason understands the objective reality.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Strelnikov :heart: = :happy:

You must love _The Velveteen Rabbit_, then.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

AnneM said:


> @Strelnikov :heart: = :happy:
> 
> You must love _The Velveteen Rabbit_, then.


I didn't know what that is... I had to Wiki it, but yes, after reading the short description it does sound touching. The thing is I always perceived toys as true loyal friends who don't disappoint me like people do. When people rejected me, they were there for me and I remember that... Now, you shouldn't think I have a huge collection of toys at home, I don't have any, but I always have this warm feeling towards toys when I see them.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Strelnikov Maybe I'll read it to you on vocaroo and send you a link.


----------

